
Migrating to deepstream.io from Parse.com - yasserf
http://www.deepstream.io/blog/migrating-parse-com-to-deepstream-io/
======
eatonphil
This is the second link on the front page. This link is on the www subdomain
though which is how it must have gotten past the filter. I guess HN doesn't
(yet) look for dupes across subdomains? Would it not make sense to make an
exception for the most common case, www?

